# What's this little critter?



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What's this species: it's available at an lfs in Amsterdam.....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The tail suggests spilopleura. But it is out of water and angled in such a way that makes it somewhat difficult.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gold Spilo. And a damn pretty one.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, this is not the picture of the actual fish in the lfs...
The guy that sold me the manueli saw a fish that closely resembles this one at the same lfs where he got the manueli's (for those that know what I'm talking about: the fish with the "almond"-shaped pupils - I now see why: the band through his eye...) It's for sale in Amsterdam, but I don't have any space for it now...

Anyways, thanks for your answers guys, and yes, this is one pretty spilo indeed!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

go pick it up can't go wrong.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

pic is definitally a spilo but maybe you'll get something else


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i say spilo too, i just looked at mine and hte pic, the tail is the same


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Judaz, what a question...you know it by yourself, really, trust yourself a little!

And : go for it, In my opinion, the spilo is the better buy, just think about the home ,your manueli needs one day...

And why not getting the "gold"?, because of money ?

If the gold is not that large,divide your small tank.

Gruss

Azrael

PS: was machen deine "siberdollar", haben sie schon dein Becken abgeweidet?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Azrael said:


> Judaz, what a question...you know it by yourself, really, trust yourself a little!
> 
> And : go for it, In my opinion, the spilo is the better buy, just think about the home ,your manueli needs one day...
> 
> ...


 Maybe one day I'll visit that lfs to get another piranha, but not now...
I don't have the tank space for it (the manueli is in a 15gallon - don't want to divide that tank; I might as well put him in a fish bowl then...







), and I need to upgrade my current tanks first.
But they seem to have rare piranha's pretty frequently over there, so as soon as I have money, space etc, I'll give them a visit.

About the silver dollars - I don't think my redbellies really appreciated the deforrestation of their tank: the silver dollars didn't made it through their first night... :sad: Oh, well, sh*t happens...


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Dear Judaz;

4.5'" is a little large, so sorry for my idea of "dividing".

Your LFS sounds interresting.
Can I have some more info about the shop ? a link would help.

Thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've tried to look it up on-line, but haven't found anything yet. I'll ask the guy that sold me his fish what the store's name is, since I don't know that (would be handy, tho...







) I'll keep you posted









The store's located in Amsterdam, so it would be quite a drive from Germany (don't know where exactly you live, but I guess it'll take at least 2,5 hours from Amsterdam to the Dutch-German border [depending on traffic, which is horrible lately - holiday season], drive-time from there to your hometown not included...)
For me (living in Groningen), it's about two to three hours driving as well...


----------

